# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  страшно хочется рыбы

## Kristina B

После трёх лет вегетарианства страшно хочется рыбы. И ни абы какой а копченого лосося, ну или маринованого..
Прям хожу и мечтаю как жую эту рыбу.. У меня пследнее время очень слабый апетит, ничего не хочется есть. Кроме лосося.. :lipsrsealed:  Консистенция и вкус очень привлекают. Может многим это противно читать, но я хожу в магазине вокруг этих прилавков и облизываюсь :lipsrsealed: 
Так у меня было и во время беременности, когда был жуткий токсикоз, воротило от всего кроме рыбы и курицы, хотя я уже тогда была вегетарианкой. Сейчас я не беременна точно.
Может это нехватка каких-то веществ?? Что делать? Как не сорваться???
Пока останавливает только страх перед ямадутами :swoon:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Может это нехватка каких-то веществ?? Что делать? Как не сорваться???Пока останавливает только страх перед ямадутами


Кристин, на страхе долго не продержишься :smilies: 
Попробуйте воспользоваться заменительной кулинарией.
Есть множество рецептов, которые друзья и родственники преданных считают по вкусовым и питательным качествам неотличными от изначальных рыбных. 
Дам вам 2 замечательных рецепта:
1. Котлеты аля рыбные.
Картофель отварить в мундирах, помять, добавить такое же колличество адыгейского сыра, и мелко порезанные листики Нори. Соль, асафетиду и черн.перец. Сформировать котлетки, обвалять в планировочных сухарях или в муке. Жарить на масле.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

2. Адыгейский сыр (или Панир подсоленый) нарезать кусочками со спичечный коробок. Нарезать листья Нори на длинные пластинки (один лист на 4 части). Закрутить сыр в листики, жарить на сковороде, смазанной маслом.

----------


## Kristina B

Спасибо, Кастурика!
Я про нори как-то и не подумала, а ведь они очень пахнут(воняют?)рыбой!! Надо купить попробовать сделать с ними блюда.
Вот мне почему-то рыб не жалко. Животных и птиц жалко когда убивают на мясо. А рыбу как-то вообще почему-то не жаль :neznai:

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Жарьте творог с асафетидой. И будет вам фосфор. А еще недозревшая жареная тыква напоминает этот вкус. И суп с крапивой и картошкой- по вкусу как уха.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо, Кастурика!
> Я про нори как-то и не подумала, а ведь они очень пахнут(воняют?)рыбой!!


Нет, это рыба пахнет морем и водорослями  :smilies: 

Обычно человек привязан к тем вкусам, которые ему давали в детстве. Если нет пока тяги к благостным вкусам, как на Вайкунтхе, надо попытаться постепенно их облагораживать.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

были такие времена в начале. как хотел рыбу копченую так брал и ел :smilies:  со временем это желание свелось к нулю. но я точно для себя понял что это желание было вызвано не из-за нехватки чего-либо, а это просто проснулась привязанность к вкусной копченой рыбе.
я так думаю если нет рядом святого, который на ухо скажет, что есть нельзя, то отказ будет еще больше вызывать желание, и в следующей жизни уж точно вдоволь восполните эту потребность. Шутка.
а чтобы перестать хотеть вообще что-либо стремиться поесть, нужно максимально искренне ум направить на что-то другое в этот момент что вызывает интерес, например помечтать о мире во всем мире. это самый действенный способ, ну для меня по крайней мере. В вашей ситуации, я был съел кусочек может быть и два, при условии, что нет рядом святого, карму уж точно сильно не попортите, если вы об этом переживаете :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Матушка Kasturika права, человек привязан к тем вкусам, которые ему давали в детстве. Это просто кажется, что хочется рыбы, на самом деле хочется насладиться вкусом, которым наслаждались когда-то. Но ничего не получится Рецепторы то уже перестроились, даже если поесть рыбы, будет невкусно.
Помню, я полгода вегетарианил (не из-за Кришны, просто так получилось), и отец с рыбалки принес черноморских бычков и нажарил. А я ж помню, что это ужасно вкусно. В общем пошел есть. М-дя... вкус нефти  :blink:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Еще обжаренные баклажаны по вкусу рыбу напоминают.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

А я просто жую лист нори...Безо всякой обработки.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Кстати, очень вкусный суп, я его назваю морской. Одна картошка+одна морковка, порезать,посолить , поварить(минут 15)+ кусочек сливочного масла+лаврушка+панир+1лист нори(порезанные), еще минут пять поварить. И вку-усно.

 Некоторым напоминает уху.

----------


## Kristina B

> В вашей ситуации, я был съел кусочек может быть и два, при условии, что нет рядом святого, карму уж точно сильно не попортите, если вы об этом переживаете


Кусочек или два не получится. Если уж решусь то сьем полкило :lipsrsealed: 
Честно говоря, да, я больше всего из-за кармы волнуюсь.. Начиталась про адские планеты, теперь страшно :swoon:

----------


## Kristina B

> Матушка Kasturika права, человек привязан к тем вкусам, которые ему давали в детстве. Это просто кажется, что хочется рыбы, на самом деле хочется насладиться вкусом, которым наслаждались когда-то. Но ничего не получится Рецепторы то уже перестроились, даже если поесть рыбы, будет невкусно.
> Помню, я полгода вегетарианил (не из-за Кришны, просто так получилось), и отец с рыбалки принес черноморских бычков и нажарил. А я ж помню, что это ужасно вкусно. В общем пошел есть. М-дя... вкус нефти


Мне будет вкусно, я знаю :sed:  Я когда была беременная, уже год как вегетарианила. Но когда сорвалась на рыбу, то смаковала вкус и консистенцию..

----------


## Кеша

Для людей, находящихся по своим качествам и рождению ниже шудр (нас с вами), и не дававшим пока обеты духовному учителю, не является греховным утоление описанного вами желания в разумных пределах.
Общий принцип - ненасилие, но соблюдение его каждой обусловленной личностью - это уже детали.
Невозможно хорошо прогрессировать в духовной практике, если ум постоянно занят мечтами о чувственном удовольствии. Поэтому лучше контролируемо удовлетворить свои чувства с целью успокоить ум.

В Шримад Бхагаватам 9.18.38-40 описывается история махараджа Яяти, который из-за проклятия Шукрачарьи получил старость раньше времени. Но т.к. желания наслаждаться у него остались, то Яяти обращается к своим сыновьям с просьбой отдать ему их молодость.
Сыновья отказали отцу в такой просьбе, т.к. сами были привязаны к наслаждениям молодости, и тем самым нарушили принципы дхармы.
Но Яду (старший сын Яяти) отказал отцу, объяснив, что если он получит старость, не утолив свои желания в молодости, то не сможет в должной мере сконцентрироваться на Сознании Кришны.

Особенно интересен комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:




> *ШБ 9.18.40
> Яду ответил: Дорогой отец, ты уже состарился, хотя в свое время тоже был молодым. Мне не нужна твоя старость и немощь, ибо невозможно отказаться от материального счастья, не насладившись им.*
> 
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ:
> Высшее предназначение существования состоит в том, чтобы отказаться от мирских удовольствий. Для этого существует научно обоснованный институт варнашрамы. Его цель — помочь человеку вернуться домой, к Богу, что можно сделать, лишь порвав все связи с материальным миром.
> ...
> Как правило, человеку трудно отказаться от материального счастья, пока он сполна не изведал его. Поэтому варнашрама позволяет человеку совершенствоваться постепенно. Яду сказал своему отцу, Махарадже Яяти, что он не может отдать ему свою молодость, так как хочет использовать ее для того, чтобы потом отречься от мира.
> ...
> Братья Махараджи Яду отказались исполнить просьбу отца, так как не были до конца осведомлены о законах дхармы. Получив наставления, которые соответствуют религиозным принципам, человек должен последовать им, особенно если эти наставления дает ему отец. Поэтому, отказавшись исполнить отцовскую волю, братья Махараджи Яду нарушили заповеди религии. Однако Махараджа Яду, сделав то же самое, не нарушил религиозных принципов.
> ...


Таким образом, нам нужно стараться следовать принципам на своём уровне, не беря на себя непосильные обеты и отречения. 
И если вы чувствуете, что материальное желание поглощает весь ваш ум, то лучше удовлетворить его в молодости, успокоиться и начать практиковать далее, чем сохранить желания до старости.
Нужно действовать на своём уровне.
Высшие брахманические стандарты ИСККОН - это эталон, но путь к ним у каждого постепенный в своём темпе. Причина этому в том, что 90% общества обладают отнюдь не брахманической природой.
Как я сказал, ненасилие - это общий принцип, а путь следования ему индивидуальной личностью - это уже детали.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Господи, преданные, что вы говорите..
Кристина, малые уступки ведут к большим поражениям.
Сделайте еду по 2 рецептам, супчик и панир в нори и увидите, насколько это вкусно и никакой рыбы уже не надо.
Введите в рацион морскую капусту... вам видимо каких-то микроэлементов просто не хватает.

----------


## Кеша

> Господи, преданные, что вы говорите..


Ольга, невозможно к ученику 1-ого класса предъявлять требования выпускника. Точно так же невозможно всех равнять под одну планку.
Не нужно снижать стандарты, но нужно действовать на своём уровне. 
Постарайтесь понять.
В данном конкретном случае: нужно перепробовать все возможные заменители вкуса, дать себе длительное время в несколько месяцев в надежде, что желание это пройдёт само собой. Но если после этого такое желание не уйдёт, и ум наш будет вспотыкаться об это желание, не давая правильно духовно практиковать, то лучше удовлетворить его *контролируемо*, и идти дальше.
До принятия обетов, такое возможно.
Именно поэтому не стоит торопиться с инициацией, дабы не оскорбить учителя из-за переоценки своих возможностей.




> Кристина, малые уступки ведут к большим поражениям.


Взваливание на себя непосильной ноши ведёт к падению на более низкий уровень, чем тот, где мы находились в самом начале. Прочитайте ещё раз цитату из Шримад-Бхагаватам.

----------


## Kristina B

> Взваливание на себя непосильной ноши ведёт к падению на более низкий уровень, чем тот, где мы находились в самом начале


В этом я убедилась на собственном горьком опыте. Но связанным ксожалению не с мясом и не с рыбой.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

да,Кристина-попробуй приготовить какие-то блюда с нори.
есть еще такая штука,как вакамэ-тоже водоросли,но меленькие,елси их пожарить,будет как жареная рыба :smilies: 
с нори мне нра-порезать нори на 4 части(квадратика)-в каждый заверуть кусочек сыра(не панира,а твердого,можно сбрызнуть соевым соусом,завернуть,краешек склеить с помощью воды,обжарить на растительном масле пару минут,вкуууусь!
или суши-в которых рис,соевый соус,черный перец,молотые грецкие орехи,зелень кинзы,копченый панир,или творожный копченый сыр,елс их нет,то просто панир.перемеать,выложить на лист нори,завернуть,обжарить в масле-по вкусу похоже на шпроты.

----------


## Кеша

> В этом я убедилась на собственном горьком опыте. Но связанным ксожалению не с мясом и не с рыбой.


Проблемы могут быть в любой области чувственных наслаждений.

Предлагаю вам, прежде чем принимать какие-то действия, послушать семинар Враджендра Кумара прабху Эволюция духовных стандартов.
Раздел "Новые поступления", 5 лекций.
2014-02-28 Эволюция духовных стандартов 1.mp3
2014-03-01 Эволюция духовных стандартов 2.mp3
2014-03-02 Эволюция духовных стандартов 3.mp3
2014-03-03 Эволюция духовных стандартов 4.mp3
2014-06-08 ВС Принципы и детали.mp3

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Взваливание на себя непосильной ноши ведёт к падению на более низкий уровень, чем тот, где мы находились в самом начале


Тут важно правильно оценить свой уровень, а в этом деле самому чрезвычайно сложно разобраться. Необходим опытный наставник и личностное общение с ним. Однозначно, в рамках форума это невозможно понять. 
Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что следует постепенно очищать свое сердце, без рывков. Важно найти этот баланс, поскольку потакать своим вкусам и привычкам может быть для кого-то еще более опасным, имхо.

----------


## Костя

Капустки морской пожевать?
 У меня кот покупается )

----------


## Kristina B

> Капустки морской пожевать?
>  У меня кот покупается )


Капустка конечно хорошо.. Но она всё-же специфическая.. очень йодом воняет..

----------


## Костя

Отказавшись от мяса я долго ел рыбу, иногда пил вино. Потом обстоятельства сложились так, и я созрел, что перестал это употреблять. Но потом опять пробовал вино. Состояние показалось грубым, рыбу я вижу не чистой пищей, как и яйца, как не прасад вообще любой. Это спонтанно, без напряга происходит.Немного зрение острей станет и будите это замечать. Вкусив более высокие наслаждения грубых уже не хочется. 
Вообщем хотите поешьте, а лучше выкиньте из головы и тему закройте. Это тело хочет, оно много чего хочет....

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Взваливание на себя непосильной ноши ведёт к падению на более низкий уровень, чем тот, где мы находились в самом начале.


Да ладно, это в основном к 4 принципу относится, там вечные проблемы. А вегетарианцем может быть каждый, поскольку всегда можно создать нужный вкус из вегетарианских компонентов.

----------


## Кеша

> Да ладно, это в основном к 4 принципу относится, там вечные проблемы.


Абсолютно согласен, что здесь обычно самые сложности.




> А вегетарианцем может быть каждый, поскольку всегда можно создать нужный вкус из вегетарианских компонентов.


Если рассматривать пищу только как материю, то вы правы. Но обычно люди к мясу привязывается не из-за вкуса, а из-за тонкой энергии, которая передается с ним.
Мне кажется, не нужно равнять всех под одну планку. Даже если 99% преданных легко принимают вегетарианство, то не стоит забывать об 1% тех, кому это сделать непросто. У каждого своя обусловленность.

Я согласен с тем, что нарушать этот принцип можно только в исключительных и очень серьёзных случаях, когда никакие заменители не помогают. В подавляющем большинстве случаев можно найти замену.
Но ведь в первом сообщении матаджи Кристина писала о постоянном желании в уме ("Прям хожу и мечтаю как жую эту рыбу"), а это явно не тривиальный случай  :smilies:

----------


## Костя

Это совершенно тривиальный случай. Ум ищет объекты которые должны принести счастье, и это может быть рыба, чей то носик, машина, власть, сан, что угодно. Если система ценностей формируется правильно, в соответствии с поучениями Ачарьев, то процесс отстранения ума от не тех объектов быстро идет, это называется одухотворенным разумом победить вожделение, а можно методом проб и ошибок продвигаться, вот и все.

----------


## Сандра

я уже 7 лет вегетарианю и когда увижу корюшку соленую............ммммммммм
но я держусь, потому что знаю, что если съем-мне не будет так вкусно, как раньше. будет беее, скорее всего, из за чувства вины даже.
я не могу себе позволить.
соседи часто жарят рыбу, и я так любила ее раньше. и если такое происходит я сразу иду и жарю адыг сыр в нори)))))))))и тогда мой ум успокаивается)

----------


## Галим

> После трёх лет вегетарианства страшно хочется рыбы. И ни абы какой а копченого лосося, ну или маринованого..
> Прям хожу и мечтаю как жую эту рыбу.. У меня пследнее время очень слабый апетит, ничего не хочется есть. Кроме лосося.. Консистенция и вкус очень привлекают. Может многим это противно читать, но я хожу в магазине вокруг этих прилавков и облизываюсь
> Так у меня было и во время беременности, когда был жуткий токсикоз, воротило от всего кроме рыбы и курицы, хотя я уже тогда была вегетарианкой. Сейчас я не беременна точно.
> Может это нехватка каких-то веществ?? Что делать? Как не сорваться???
> Пока останавливает только страх перед ямадутами


Попробуйте сыр "косичка"


,но надо выбирать без сычуга,на искусственном пепсине(химозин),или пепсин растительного происхождения_Наибольшее распространение получил микробиальный реннин "meito". Выпускается MEITO SANGYO CO.,LTD. в Японии_

----------


## Галим

> Кусочек или два не получится. Если уж решусь то сьем полкило
> Честно говоря, да, я больше всего из-за кармы волнуюсь.. Начиталась про адские планеты, теперь страшно


ШБ 11.21ТЕКСТ 17

Поступки, ведущие к деградации возвышенную личность, не станут причиной падения уже падшего. Несомненно, тот, кто лежит на земле не упадет ниже. Материальное общение, продиктованное собственной природой, считается хорошим качеством. :biggrin1:

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

История о том, как отец хотел накормить детей карасём в сметане

----------


## Hare Krishna das

по поводу вкусов , привитых в детстве - тем не менее, индусы, никогда не евшие мяса в жизни, продолжают готовить из сои имитацию мясных блюд.Почему?
Видимо, важен сам этот вкус, как код пищи.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> тем не менее, индусы, никогда не евшие мяса в жизни, продолжают готовить из сои имитацию мясных блюд.


Это где живут такие индусы?

----------


## Hare Krishna das

они живут , по описанию ЧЧЧ прабху, в Индии, как ни странно

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

БОльшая часть индусов теперь мясоеды.

----------


## Светлана Р.

> Капустка конечно хорошо.. Но она всё-же специфическая.. очень йодом воняет..


Есть разная капустка ) Например, "Миек" корейская - страшно рыбу напоминает, я даже один раз ругалась, когда мне дали без предупреждения, эту "капустку под шубой"... А ведь, казалось бы, просто сушеная морская капуста, как написано, "добывается в чистой прозрачной морской воде, высушивается на берегу Открытого моря" :-) И когда достаёшь из пакета, видно, что чистая капуста, просто, видимо, сорт такой )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо, Кастурика!
> Я про нори как-то и не подумала, а ведь они очень пахнут(воняют?)рыбой!! Надо купить попробовать сделать с ними блюда.


Кристина, получились у вас эти рецепты?
Вот тут еще варианты и обсуждение интересное:http://vegetarianrecept.ru/zakuski/z...re-s-nori.html
Тесто должно быть, как для блинов, если сковорода хорошая, то можно просто слегка смазать маслом.

----------


## Варган

Шак из листьев и нераспустившихся цветочных бутонов борщевика сибирского или обыкновенного (пиканов) - "чистая севрюга" :-)

----------


## Светлана Р.

Кстати, есть такая чечевица - "Белуга" называется. Если её сделать по рецепту, именно с льняным маслом, то получится тоже похожий вкус - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...5119086&type=3 или http://shiromani.net/2011/01/28/vege...a_ikra_belugi/
Извините, может был уже такой рецепт, просто внезапно вспомнилось.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Рыба по-вегетариански

Ингредиенты:
- 200 гр адыгейского сыра, панира или тофу
- 3 листа сушёной водоросли для суши
- Масло (гхи или растительное) для обжаривания

Для кляра:
- 150г муки (желательно нутовой)
- Специи по вкусу, например 0,5 ч.л. куркумы, 1/3 ч.л. кориандра, 1/4 ч.л. черного перца или другие
- Соль
- Вода

Приготовление: 
1. Готовим кляр: смешиваем муку, специи и воду до получения однородной массы по консистенции густой сметаны. 

2. Режем полосками морскую капусту и заворачиваем в них кусочки сыра. 

3. Обмакиваем в кляр и отправляем на сковородку обжариваться со всех сторон до золотистой корочки.

Подавать как закуску или в качестве основного блюда.

Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

У нас в Консуме продают "рыбное филе" вегетарианское. Попытаюсь найти картинку. Пока нашла только вот что. За ингредиенты не ручаюсь. Но форум веганский или вегетарианский, так что скорее всего нам подоходит. 
http://veganmage.se/2010/07/21/vegan...potatissallad/
Можно заказать по интернету или попросить в магазине, чтоб они вам заказали.

----------


## Светлана Р.

Кстати, вспомнила ещё - в прошлом году для родственников покупала "соевую рыбу" под маркой "Золото Земли" - если погуглить, то найдутся интернет-магазины, в которых это продается. Эксперимент был успешным, некоторые так и не поверили, что это соя ) Производится в Тайланде, а там большие специалисты по всяким соевым штучкам ) В составе, насколько я помню, соя, растительное масло, мука, морская капуста и специи.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Попробовала я чечевицу "белуга" (178 р. кг в Ашане) с льняным маслом. 
Ожидала большего - но это наверное потому, что уже делала обычную чечевицу (38 р. кг в Магните) по рецепту, который приведу ниже. Черный цвет у нее при варке пропадает, и она разделяется на более темную оболочку и светлую чечевицу. Вкус как у обычной чечевицы, но цвет и вид не сохраняются. Может быть, я ее переварила? 

У пасты из обычной чечевицы вкус получается такой, что мой отец (не вегетарианец) подтвердил: как рыбный паштет ("шпроты"). Учитывая, что преданным приходится "удивлять" родственников, считаю этот простой рецепт рецептом года  :victory:  спасибо тем, кто его создал 


*Паста из чечевицы*

Чечевицу 300 г замочить, сварить вместе с 1 морковкой (ок. 20 мин.), крупно порезанной кусочками по 3 см. 
Воду слить (на ней можно сварить гречку или овсянку). 
Остудить чечевицу (чтобы не нагревать льняное масло).
Сделать в процессоре пюре, добавив немного воды от варки. 

Следующие ингридиенты можно сразу заложить в процессор, можно просто вмешать.

- 2-3 ст. л. льняного масла (чем больше, тем проявленней вкус "рыбы"), 
- соль, черный перец, асафетида, 
- покрошить 2 листа морской капусты для суши. Если листьев нет, надо заранее сварить морскую капусту полосками, слить воду и положить ее в процессор вместе с чечевицей и морковкой.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Попробовала я чечевицу "белуга" (178 р. кг в Ашане) с льняным маслом. 
> Ожидала большего - но это наверное потому, что уже делала обычную чечевицу (38 р. кг в Магните) по рецепту, который приведу ниже. Черный цвет у нее при варке пропадает, и она разделяется на более темную оболочку и светлую чечевицу. Вкус как у обычной чечевицы, но цвет и вид не сохраняются. Может быть, я ее переварила? 
> 
> У пасты из обычной чечевицы вкус получается такой, что мой отец (не вегетарианец) подтвердил: как рыбный паштет ("шпроты"). Учитывая, что преданным приходится "удивлять" родственников, считаю этот простой рецепт рецептом года  спасибо тем, кто его создал 
> 
> 
> *Паста из чечевицы*
> 
> Чечевицу 300 г замочить, сварить вместе с 1 морковкой (ок. 20 мин.), крупно порезанной кусочками по 3 см. 
> ...


А что такое процессор?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кухонный комбайн. То, чем можно сделать пюре.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Кухонный комбайн. То, чем можно сделать пюре.


Понятно.А блендер можно использовать?

----------


## Светлана Р.

> Попробовала я чечевицу "белуга" (178 р. кг в Ашане) с льняным маслом. 
> Ожидала большего - но это наверное потому, что уже делала обычную чечевицу (38 р. кг в Магните) по рецепту, который приведу ниже. Черный цвет у нее при варке пропадает, и она разделяется на более темную оболочку и светлую чечевицу. Вкус как у обычной чечевицы, но цвет и вид не сохраняются. Может быть, я ее переварила?


Я её варила в большом количестве воды (чтобы она свободно там "ныряла"), и ничего не разделялось, она оставалась целая и в оболочке, и цвет не пропадал тоже ) По-моему, у неё несколько другой вкус, чем у обычной чечевицы.  Может, вы взяли мало воды и действительно переварили её, или была слишком большая температура... Тут дело тонкое, конечно )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Понятно.А блендер можно использовать?


Погружной? Не знаю, я им не пользуюсь.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я её варила в большом количестве воды (чтобы она свободно там "ныряла"), и ничего не разделялось, она оставалась целая и в оболочке, и цвет не пропадал тоже )


Вы варили в той же воде, в которой замачивали?

----------


## Варган

Свежее льняное масло привкуса рыбьего жира почти не имеет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Свежее льняное масло привкуса рыбьего жира почти не имеет.


А где вы такое покупаете, без запаха? я в аптеке покупаю, вроде свежее, но всегда с сильным ароматом. Но мне нравится, на хлебушек и с черной солью...вкусно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А блендер можно использовать?


Можно блендер, можно толкушку или даже просто в кастрюле потрясти, лишь бы растолочь.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это если консистенция не важна - у блендера ведь вроде бы не ножи, а взбивалки. У меня за 20 минут так чечевица не разваривается, чтобы просто помешать ложкой и получилась бы паста, и там ведь оболочки. В общем, паста может быть и будет, но не пюре.  

Не только в аптеке, но и в магазинах просроченное масло никто не имеет права продавать. А дома оно не успевает портится ) У льняного масла благостный аромат с горчинкой. После него даже самое дорогое оливковое кажется пресным. И оно очень полезное. Еще очень ароматное наше же российское - горчичное.

----------


## Варган

> А где вы такое покупаете, без запаха? я в аптеке покупаю, вроде свежее, но всегда с сильным ароматом. Но мне нравится, на хлебушек и с черной солью...вкусно.


Да заказывали пару раз в одной алтайской фирме, там, видать, сыродавленное льняное масло совсем только что  из-под станка было без запаха и без горчинки. Читал, что во Франции не разрешают продавать льняное масло, чтобы не причинить вред населению, т.к. оно слишком быстро окисляется.

----------


## Светлана Р.

> Вы варили в той же воде, в которой замачивали?


Не замачивала ) Просто варила на небольшом огне в большом количестве воды.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не замачивала ) Просто варила на небольшом огне в большом количестве воды.


Я уже поняла, что и не замачивали )

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> А где вы такое покупаете, без запаха? я в аптеке покупаю, вроде свежее, но всегда с сильным ароматом. Но мне нравится, на хлебушек и с черной солью...вкусно.


Кастурика, выраженный вкус появляется из-за неправильного хранения. Льняное масло обязательно должно хранится в холодильнике. Если аптека хранит не в холоде или на этапах от производства до продажи оно стояло при высокой температуре, то оно будет иметь этот выраженный рыбный запах и вкус. Качественное масло практически их не имеет. Я интересовалась этим вопросом. В любом случае его надо покупать только там, где его хранят в холоде... не с полок в магазинах.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ольга, а где вы покупаете? 
Интересно также, где вы интересовались этим вопросом, что за специалисты вам отвечали? 
Что такое "высокая температура", при какой именно температуре оно прогоркает? 

Я все масла храню в холодильнике, не только льняное. 
Никакого вреда от этого масла не заметила, даже если оно с горчинкой - одни только плюсы с тех пор, как начала с ним готовить. 

Вот что написано на упаковке: 

"срок годности : 10 мес.
После вскрытия хранить в прохладном месте" 

На всех других маслах написано: 12 мес. и после вскрытия хранить в холодильнике

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кастурика, выраженный вкус появляется из-за неправильного хранения.


Оо, спасибо, я не знала :sed: 
У меня одно масло оочень ароматное. Его лучше выбросить?

----------


## Дамир

> Оо, спасибо, я не знала
> У меня одно масло оочень ароматное. Его лучше выбросить?


Немного погуглил, вот что получилось :

Применение: льняное масло можно использовать, как салатное и добавку ко вторым и молочным блюдам. 

Противопоказания: жарить на нем не рекомендуется, так как его полезные свойства утрачиваются при термической обработке.

При покупке льняного масла всегда нужно обращать свое внимание на его качество, срок годности и внешний вид. Высококачественное льняное масло должно иметь желто-зеленый цвет. Мутный оттенок и запах у масла должны отсутствовать. Не должно быть осадка.

Свойства: льняное пищевое масло одно из самых ценных, известно с древних времен. По своей биологической ценности стоит на первом месте (превосходя, в том числе, оливковое). Льняное масло улучшает клеточный обмен, ликвидирует запоры, улучшает качество кожного покрова. Пропорции содержания витаминов и их действие при регулярном употреблении льняного масла (1-2 столовых ложки в день) приводят к очистке организма от шлаков. ненасыщенные жирные кислоты Омега-3, Омега-6 препятствуют возникновению таких заболеваний, как сахарный диабет, ишемическая болезнь сердца, атеросклероз. Противопоказания для льняного масла 
Современные исследования показали, что употребление льняного масла в пищу снижает риск инсульта на 37%. Употребляя льняное масло, можно не бояться таких страшных болезней, как диабет, атеросклероз, ишемическая болезнь сердца и многих других. 
Несмотря на то, что в интернете практически везде пишут о положительных свойствах льняного масла для беременных, врачи все же не рекомендуют употреблять его беременным и кормящим грудью женщинам. Единогласно нельзя сказать, что это средство противопоказано всем беременным, так как каждый организм индивидуален. Но как показывает статистическое исследование, у беременных, которые принимали масло льна в качестве пищевой добавки, намного чаще случались выкидыши, чем у тех, кто не принимал это лекарство.

P.S. Льняное масло: вред и польза :

Льняное масло – это продукт, содержащий жиры, хоть и растительные, но все равно в большом количестве. Поэтому мы просто обязаны вас предупредить о том, что суточная нома потребления льняного масла не должна превышать двух столовых ложек для взрослого человека. Будьте очень внимательны, ведь любое, даже самое полезное, средство способно превратиться  в самый настоящий яд, если переусердствовать с его применением. Льняное масло, вред и польза продукта, а так же его свойства хорошо изучены, что позволяет владеть обширной информацией о его воздействии. Дело в том, что льняное масло быстро окисляется, именно поэтому на нем нельзя жарить (хотя вообще жареная пища, на любом масле, не несет особой пользы организму). 
Представьте, что происходит с маслом во время окисления под воздействием высокой температуры – оно теряет полезные свойства и в результате в ваш организм, вместо витаминов и нужных соединений, попадают свободные радикалы в больших количествах. Именно поэтому будьте осторожны.  Храните масло в холодильнике. 
Информацию взял с разных источников, собрав воедино !

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Ольга, а где вы покупаете? 
> Интересно также, где вы интересовались этим вопросом, что за специалисты вам отвечали?


Это было года 3 назад.. я уж не помню кто отвечал.. я тогда много всего перерыла на эту тему. Читала независимое исследование какое масло какого производителя соответствует качеству.. там есть еще технологические особенности по производству именно льняного масла.. Запомнила, что масло производства Тверь - самое качественное. Покупала его в сети Алия, они масла хранят обязательно в холодильнике.. но потом именно тверское у них в сети пропало и я перестала покупать. Читала, что именно льняное масло быстро прогоркает и даже в холодильнике оно хранится не долго, сохраняя свои вкусовые качества. Я хранила в морозилке.. он не замерзает, а часть на еду отливала и хранила в холодильнике. Никакого привкуса не появлялось.. оно практически безвкусное. А поначалу когда покупала в магазинах с полки, повыбрасывала... не выношу этот запах кильки.
Вреда от него может и нет, но просто на мой вкус не вкусно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, Дамир. Мне приходилось покупать его в супермаркете, в Германии, из холодильника. Но оно уже было с сильным запахом. Думала, что так и надо((

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это было года 3 назад.. я уж не помню кто отвечал.. я тогда много всего перерыла на эту тему. Читала независимое исследование какое масло какого производителя соответствует качеству.. там есть еще технологические особенности по производству именно льняного масла.. Запомнила, что масло производства Тверь - самое качественное. Покупала его в сети Алия, они масла хранят обязательно в холодильнике..


Спасибо, буду иметь в виду. Но меня и краснодарское холодного отжима от "Солнечный край", которое везде продается,  очень даже устраивает. Если кто-то так опасается, можно дождаться холодного времени года и брать в магазине бутылки осеннего отжима. 

Возможно, все это из-за конкуренции, уже проходили это с коричневым сахаром, когда производители белого под видом независимых исследователей что только не писали про него, и все оказалось чушью с точностью до наобарот, когда логически все по полочкам разложили.  





> Вреда от него может и нет


100% нет никакого вреда, одна только польза. Просто надо понимать свой организм, кому-то это масло нужно, кому-то нет. Это часть культуры, размышление о том, какая пища нужна именно мне.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На льняном масле от "Ароматы жизни" в треугольных бутылочках даже написано для несведущих: 
"имеет горьковатый специфический вкус", сделано по тех. регламенту ТС на масложировую продукцию.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> У меня одно масло оочень ароматное. Его лучше выбросить?


Бывает, пахнет прогорклым не само масло, а горлышко бутылки - даже у подсолнечного. Хотя, если в Германию везли издалека, может и перегрели. В России свои плантации льна, в Белорусии много. 

Вообще у меня лично критерий такой: если меня вкус, аромат и действие на организм устраивает - нет смысла кого-то слушать. Мое льняное масло меня очень устраивает, никакого тамаса в нем не наблюдаю, ни при готовке, ни по действию на сознание. 

Также для меня большей ценностью обладают советы тех, у кого стаж вегетарианства не менее моего - поскольку опыт и восприятие более идентичные. Кто-то из наших аюрведических врачей объяснял, что надо перед едой медитировать, чтобы понять, ваша это еда или нет, нужна ли она телу в данный момент и в каком количестве. Часть культуры.

----------


## Варган

> Оо, спасибо, я не знала
> У меня одно масло оочень ароматное. Его лучше выбросить?


Если льняное масло прогоркло, можно отдать его знакомым художникам, они пишут свои "картины маслом" именно льняным маслом - при полном окислении льняное масло полимеризуется в стойкую плёнку, которая выдерживает столетия в музеях. Линолеум раньше тоже делали, пропитывая материю в льняном масле (linum  oleum = льняное масло)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Отлично, спасибо. Где-то в Аюрведе, кажется, читала, что льняное масло усиливает Питту. Это также немаловажно знать для здоровья.

----------


## Алексей Богатов

> Для людей, находящихся по своим качествам и рождению ниже шудр (нас с вами), и не дававшим пока обеты духовному учителю, не является греховным утоление описанного вами желания в разумных пределах.
> Общий принцип - ненасилие, но соблюдение его каждой обусловленной личностью - это уже детали.
> Невозможно хорошо прогрессировать в духовной практике, если ум постоянно занят мечтами о чувственном удовольствии. Поэтому лучше контролируемо удовлетворить свои чувства с целью успокоить ум.
> 
> В Шримад Бхагаватам 9.18.38-40 описывается история махараджа Яяти, который из-за проклятия Шукрачарьи получил старость раньше времени. Но т.к. желания наслаждаться у него остались, то Яяти обращается к своим сыновьям с просьбой отдать ему их молодость.
> Сыновья отказали отцу в такой просьбе, т.к. сами были привязаны к наслаждениям молодости, и тем самым нарушили принципы дхармы.
> Но Яду (старший сын Яяти) отказал отцу, объяснив, что если он получит старость, не утолив свои желания в молодости, то не сможет в должной мере сконцентрироваться на Сознании Кришны.
> 
> Особенно интересен комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
> ...




А если Ваш сын очень будет хотеть уколоться героином вследствие асат санги, насколько постепенно вы ему посоветуете избавиться от этой привычки? по 5 мг или по 10 употреблять? А если очень захочется убить ему кого то, да так, что аж после месяца в Харе Кришна с ежедневным " Шнык Шнык Рам Рам" сидя за компом или у телевизора,у него не получается развить вкус из за этого желания, вы его научите как это сделать с минимальным риском быть пойманым?

Книги Шрилы Прабхупады, которые вы цитируете, необходимо понимать через призму наставлений духовного учителя БГ 4.34,иначе Ваш ум будет выхватывать нужные ему для оправдания привязанности к отвратительным чувственным наслаждениям места из писаний, не учитывая когда, кому и при каких обстоятельствах были даны те или иные коменатарии к шастрам. Вы можете привести слова хоть одного духовного учителя Исккон, в которых он публично использует приведенные вами слова в тех целях что и вы?

 ШБ 6.5.41
нанубхуйа на джанати
пуман вишайа-тикшнатам
нирвидйате свайам тасман
на татха бхинна-дхих параих
на — не; анубхуйа — испытав; на — не; джанати — знает; пуман — человек; вишайа-тикшнатам — остроту материальных наслаждений; нирвидйате — отчуждается; свайам — сам; тасмат — от того; на татха — не так; бхинна-дхих — чей разум разделен; параих — другими.
Корень всех наших бед — в мирских наслаждениях, но разве можно от них отречься, не изведав всю их горечь? Поэтому пусть каждый вдоволь насладится мнимым счастьем и сам познает всю его призрачность. Тогда он сам его и отвергнет. А тот, кого побудили к отречению от мира другие, кто сам не прошел через страдания, не станет столь же отрешенным.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Говорится, что женщина не поймет, как мучительны роды, пока сама не родит. Бандхйа ки буджхибе прасава- ведана. Бандхйа значит «бесплодная женщина». Такая женщина не может родить ребенка. Как же ей узнать муки роженицы? По философии Дакши, женщина обязательно должна забеременеть и испытать родовые муки, и тогда, если у нее есть хоть немного разума, она больше не захочет рожать. Но на самом деле мы часто видим, что этого не происходит. Секс приносит такое наслаждение, что это заставляет женщину снова и снова зачинать и рожать детей и мучиться во время родов, невзирая на весь прошлый опыт. Если следовать философии Дакши, то нужно с головой окунуться в мирские удовольствия, вкусить их горькие плоды и естественным образом прийти к отречению от мира. Однако власть материальной природы над человеком так сильна, что, хотя он и страдает на каждом шагу, он не перестает стремиться к наслаждениям (трипйанти неха крипана баху-духкха-бхаджах). Пробудить в себе дух отречения от мира можно, только общаясь с преданными — с Нарадой Муни или его слугами в цепи духовных учителей. Человеку нетрудно убедиться, что материальные наслаждения оборачиваются многими бедами, но это само по себе не сделает его отрешенным. Ему необходимо получить благословение преданного, подобного Нараде. Только тогда он отбросит свою привязанность к материальному миру. Юноши и девушки, примкнувшие к нашему Движению сознания Кришны, отказались от материальных наслаждений не благодаря своему горькому опыту, а лишь по милости Господа Шри чайтаньи Махапрабху и Его слуг.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Где-то в Аюрведе, кажется, читала, что льняное масло усиливает Питту. Это также немаловажно знать для здоровья.


Вот тут нашла в подтверждение (если кому-то интересно): 

 61. *Масло ума (льняное)* и кусумбха являются горячими по воздействию, вызывают болезни кожи и усиливают капху и питту.

   Комментарий: Льняное масло имеет много полезных эффектов для организма сходных с действием оливкового масла. Однако его применение несколько ограничено из-за горького вкуса и недостаточно высокой термической устойчивости.

http://scriptures.ru/ayurveda/ahs1_5.htm  (вообще, там вся глава очень интересная, не знаю, конечно, хорош ли перевод)

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> http://scriptures.ru/ayurveda/ahs1_5.htm  (вообще, там вся глава очень интересная, не знаю, конечно, хорош ли перевод)


Кастурика, спасибо.
Очень интересно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо вам, Ольга  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Только, что касается комментариев к текстам, на мой взгляд, их лучше фильтровать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не замачивала ) Просто варила на небольшом огне в большом количестве воды.


Сварила так. Действительно, оболочка не отделяется, это хорошо. Но черный цвет после варки все равно исчез, чернота осталась в воде. Примерно через 20 мин. чечевица стала мягкой, я слила воду и поставила ее остужаться. Но остыв, она почему-то оказалась недоваренной местами. Поставила доваривать, через 5 минут она уже очень хорошо разварилась, и поскольку не было уже времени остужать, добавила не льняное масло, а оливковое. Начала перемешивать - чечевица растерлась и отделились оболочки. В результате опять сделала пасту ))) она того же цвета, что из обычной, ну может быть чуть темнее. Но вкус не такой проявленный. Светлана, сколько по времени вы варите?

----------


## Светлана Р.

> Сварила так. Действительно, оболочка не отделяется, это хорошо. Но черный цвет после варки все равно исчез, чернота осталась в воде. Примерно через 20 мин. чечевица стала мягкой, я слила воду и поставила ее остужаться. Но остыв, она почему-то оказалась недоваренной местами. Поставила доваривать, через 5 минут она уже очень хорошо разварилась, и поскольку не было уже времени остужать, добавила не льняное масло, а оливковое. Начала перемешивать - чечевица растерлась и отделились оболочки. В результате опять сделала пасту ))) она того же цвета, что из обычной, ну может быть чуть темнее. Но вкус не такой проявленный. Светлана, сколько по времени вы варите?


Ой, я только увидела Ваше сообщение, простите.
Дать остыть бобовым, а потом снова варить - это не лучшее, если надо сохранить зерна целыми ))) Я варила в среднем минут 25-30 (проверяла её, вытаскивая несколько зёрнышек из воды), а потом просто высыпала из кастрюли и заливала маслом, уже смешанным с солью и специями, особо не перемешивая ))
Да и, кстати, промывала холодной водой после варки (а не ставила остужать) - по рецепту )
Цвет, конечно, не прямо чёрный получается, но примерно как на фото здесь - http://shiromani.net/2011/01/28/vege...a_ikra_belugi/

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

Есть специальный вид дала, кажется урад-дал, хотя не уверен... Он очень похож на рыбу, даже Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати его советует тем, кто очень привязан к рыбе.
В Бенгалии многие люди, даже брахманы, очень любят рыбу.
Конечно, вам решать, вы "царь зверей" :-), но подумайте, почему кто-то другой должен страдать из-за наших желаний? 
Причем здесь лосось? Думаю, вы согласитесь, что решать свои проблемы за счет страданий других - плохо. 
Даже если вы их не любите.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Богатый вкус, похожий и на рыбу, и на курицу, дает турецкий горошек (chicken pee), мука из него, перемолотая паста из него же замоченного. 

Одно из любимых блюд Шримати Радхарани - особые пирожки с пастой из турецкого горошка с солью, анисом, красным перцем. Вкус получается такой, что ничего подобного в материальном мире не существует. Так что если кому-то хочется вкуса рыбы, надо просто перебить его этим изначальным чистым вкусом.

----------


## Варган

Шак из травы сныти с топлёным маслом и в меру подсолёный напоминает вкус курицы.

----------


## Амира

Интересная тема. Но никто так и не смог дать разумного совета, кроме Кеши разве что.
Если обобщить, то ответили так: "Когда хочется рыбы, просто пожуй травки и успокойся".

Но это не выход, выход один – обрести высший вкус и потерять интерес к низшему. Я не имею ввиду какого-то высокого уровня. Даже слабого небольшого вкуса, малейшего незначительного успеха в преданном служении будет достаточно, чтобы человек стал способен на величайшие подвиги, при этом потеряв вкус к греховному и не чувствуя что он чего-то лишился, а с радостью и легкостью совершая величайшие аскезы.

Не важно чем мы заменяем рыбу, если мы хотим рыбы, а едим траву, то на самом деле мы едим рыбу.

Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите о таком человеке, что он сам себя обманывает.

А Исус в нагорной проповеди:

27 Вы слышали, что было сказано: «не сотвори прелюбодейства».
28 Я же говорю вам, что всякий, кто смотрит на женщину с любострастием, уже соблудил с нею в сердце своем.

Почему то всему что видно уделяют столь много внимания, а всё что можно скрыть и что не так очевидно считают незначительным.
Т.е. в уме можно грешить сколько угодно, но внешне должно быть всё прилично.

----------


## Алексей Назин

А вот я заметил, что жареные  твквенные семечки по вкусу похожи на речную рыбу. Грамм 300 наберите их, перемолите, чтоб такой паштет сделать, или пюре. Если сухо-добавьте масло. Незнаю точно, получится ли паштет, но просто у них вкус речной рыбы. Или жуйте их по щепотке -штук по 10,может хоть как-то рыбу заменят.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Шак из листьев и нераспустившихся цветочных бутонов борщевика сибирского или обыкновенного (пиканов) - "чистая севрюга" :-)


Кто-нибудь еще пробовал? Я почитала про него, но мне интересно мнение именно наших поваров. 
Имеет смысл собрать, если встретится в лесу?

----------


## Дамир

Хочется рыбы вопрос не только вкуса, но и структуры поедания самой рыбы.
Например одним моим знакомым очень нравятся вегетарианская кухня, но они прямо говорят : Без мяса не хватает "тяжести". То есть определённых ощущений.
Если мне хочется вишни, это не значит, что при отсутствии вишни как ягод, можно заменить её сваренным компотом и даже соком.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Наша привиллегия*


Мы готовим для Кришны и не обязаны воспроизводить в бхоге структуру плоти.  
Более того, это наша привиллегия как слуг Кришны: 
не питаясь плотью, быть напитанными всем необходимым.  

Если при угощении знакомых _прасадом_  не проповедовать СЛАВУ Кришны, 
уклоняться от этого всеми способами, прикрываясь тем, что люди не готовы и т.д. и т.п.,
всегда будет велик шанс _выслушивать их вздор_, что им, видите ли, чего-то еще не хватает. 

Если кто не умеет проповедовать (а это значит - предаваться, зависеть от Параматмы, находить нужные слова для конкретных людей) - надо пожелать учиться этому у тех, кто умеет. 
Учиться значит: задавать гуру и старшим преданным вопросы и служить им. 

Не хотите всерьез учиться и служить - меняйте круг общения, если _материалисты вам_  все еще проповедуют.
Не хотите менять круг общения, значит вас он устраивает... тогда смиренно терпите и не жалуйтесь здесь. 

Эти знакомые молодцы: их шакти хватило на то, чтобы вы про них здесь написали. 
А они в своих узких кругах упоминают вас с _прасадом Кришны_?

----------

